# For movie buffs....



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

HELL'S CLUB. NEW MASHUP 

_"There is a place where all fictional characters meet. . Outside of time, Outside of all logic, This place is known as HELL'S CLUB, But this club is not safe

TERMINATOR VERSUS TONY MONTANA VERSUS TOM CRUISE VERSUS CARLITO BRIGANTE VERSUS BLADE VERSUS JOHN TRAVOLTA VERSUS AL PACINO VERSUS PINEAD VERSUS THE MASK VERSUS ROBOCOP VERSUS DARTH VADER VERSUS MICHAEL JACKSON."_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QajyNRnyPMs


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've always wanted to see Rocky vs. Terminator.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

And Terminator vs. Robocop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

And Terminators vs. Aliens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> And Terminator vs. Robocop.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Any scenario that doesn't end in death-by-Force-choke or death-by-lightsaber for pretty much everyone BUT Darth Vader is false.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Any scenario that doesn't end in death-by-Force-choke or death-by-lightsaber for pretty much everyone BUT Darth Vader is false.



I'll take Darth Maul over any other fictional character. As for actors in other roles no one tops my childhood hero, Bruce Lee. I'm not a fan of big explosions, I prefer hand to hand or sword to sword combat.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth Maul? The guy who got cut in half by the guy that trained and was later defeated by Darth Vader? *chuckle*

If flippy-twirly dance fighting is your thing, meh. I'll go with force choke.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Darth Maul? The guy who got cut in half by the guy that trained and was later defeated by Darth Vader? *chuckle*
> 
> 
> 
> If flippy-twirly dance fighting is your thing, meh. I'll go with force choke.



It was a staged fight, I call bs  head to head I will take the acrobatic martial artist over the stiff hack any day. Darth Maul, threw that fight. But, Bruce Lee... No way

http://youtu.be/BAq8PPFTxSM


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Vader outlived Maul, Palpatine, Windu, Kenobi and Yoda. Just sayin'.


----------

